# Teak finish recommendations...?



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Have an upcoming project requiring teak wood, with a low or no gloss, "hand-rubbed" finish. Ths is an interior product not exposed to the elements. Any recommendations/suggestions for a finish?

Thanks in advance, great forum here!

Ron


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Ron.....

I've done a few small projects in teak...and the look I like best was achieved with Pure Tung Oil...takes a little work but in the end you have a soft low sheen look. If I recall correctly, took about 4 or 5 applications. 

If your project is a high use/high traffic kinda deal, you might want to consider something a bit more durable.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Pure Liberon Tung Oil mixed with 25% white spirit is awesome. As stated, 4 coats with 24 hrs in between each will give the finish you are after and is very durable.
thanks


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Good, was hoping for Tung...

The few times I used it on some furniture, the results were excellent...wasn't sure how it would work on teak though...as I recall it took forever to dry, does diluting it with spirits speed up the process? OK to steel wool between coats?


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Huge difference from pure undiluted oil. Raw oil takes more than 2 weeks to dry. With 25% white spirit takes 24 hrs. Also soaks into the wood much further and quicker.
The wire wool issue is somewhat controversial with many differing opinions.
My own experience is very favourable. I use it. But DO NOT use it on bare wood.
Sand down to your desired grade say 320grit, wipe with tack cloth then apply 1 st coat of Tung Oil/white spirit mix, rub off excess with cloth and leave for 24 hrs.
Then prior to next coat breifly and gently rub back with Liberon 0000 wire wool.Again, DO NOT go overboard, really here less is more. Otherwise you will end up with black spots where bit of broken wool interact with water and rust.
The breif rubbing back really does improve the finish a lot. I usually go with 4 coats.
Leave for as long as possible to dry.
Good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Check out the link below
Router Forums - View Single Post - Staining Advice

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#p/u/35/IfCYMdrP8rM
==



rpludwig said:


> Have an upcoming project requiring teak wood, with a low or no gloss, "hand-rubbed" finish. Ths is an interior product not exposed to the elements. Any recommendations/suggestions for a finish?
> 
> Thanks in advance, great forum here!
> 
> Ron


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

It is indeed awesome stuff


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

great advice from all, thanks again...need to get some of his stuff!


----------

